# Scary Evil Sexy Fairy Tale Costume?



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

If you haven't before, check out Unhappily Ever After costumes (Ebay may be the best place to find them now): Creeping Beauty, Snow Fright, Helle's Belle, Little Dead Riding Hood, R.I.P.unzel, Sinderella. 
I was Snow Fright one year, and loved it. The skirt was sheer, which I didn't know when I ordered it, and I ended up wearing French Maid bloomers underneath. That made for a good blend of gothic-horror and sexiness. Maybe the Creeping Beauty costume would work for you? I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Greikate (Sep 5, 2011)

My friend and I are designing an evil red. Not quite as gory/sexy as this (^found online), but I'm excited to see her red cloak when we are finished.

Good luck!!


----------



## tkguess (Oct 2, 2011)

I made my own stuff for creepy fairy tales costume. I am shooting a book right now called Unhappily ever after: Fairy tales with a twist. (Funny I just saw the costume line of the same name but couldn't really afford all of them for my shoots. If anyone is interested in sneak peeks from the book or updates on when it comes out the page is http://www.facebook.com/UnhappilyEverAfterTaleswithaTwist?ref=hl or just search for it on facebook. If you like the page you will get updates on when the book comes out and sneak peaks from the shoots/


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

We did this theme a few years ago and the costumes were awesome! My hubby and I went as "Tragedy Ann and Andy" kind of a torn up zombie version. But our costume winners were Sinderella and Pimp Charming. It think there is a photo in my album from this year, but they carried around a severed foot with a glass slipper and they were hysterical.


----------

